# radios and kernels used on bamf forever 1.0x



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

What's your setup on the various versions of bamf forever?? And post pics of your battery life too.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Demanding much? Jeesh, a please woulda been nice...

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## infernodash (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been wondering the same thing, I would appreciate it guys if some of you would share that with us. I've been having issues with the phone turning off wifi when my screen is off and me receiving all my email and texts when I turn the phone screen back on, so this would be really helpful. Thank you!


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"infernodash said:


> I've been wondering the same thing, I would appreciate it guys if some of you would share that with us. I've been having issues with the phone turning off wifi when my screen is off and me receiving all my email and texts when I turn the phone screen back on, so this would be really helpful. Thank you!


Check your wifi/data sleep settings

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

infernodash said:


> I've been wondering the same thing, I would appreciate it guys if some of you would share that with us. I've been having issues with the phone turning off wifi when my screen is off and me receiving all my email and texts when I turn the phone screen back on, so this would be really helpful. Thank you!


Isn't this a good thing of sort? When your screen is off, the data flow stops, saving you battery, you turn it on when you need it... Ummm that's a good bug.


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

sonami said:


> Check your wifi/data sleep settings
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


Sounds like the culprit is there. :tongue2:


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

asianrage said:


> Isn't this a good thing of sort? When your screen is off, the data flow stops, saving you battery, you turn it on when you need it... Ummm that's a good bug.


It takes a while to turn back on though, even if it's set to not turn off. Makes syncing/refreshing annoying after waking the phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"sonami said:


> Demanding much? Jeesh, a please woulda been nice...
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


Please?  wrote it fast. Pardon my lack of manners.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"poontab said:


> Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


My mistake.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm on 1.0.5 with stock kernel. Runs great so far. Just calibrated battery so can't give stats yet.

Edit: 10 hours or so and I'm at 51% right now but today I calibrated and wiped stats.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

"infernodash said:


> I've been having issues with the phone turning off wifi when my screen is off and me receiving all my email and texts when I turn the phone screen back on ...


I've had the same issue across several ROMs - always set my wifi sleep policy to never, but would still experience drops when screen would be off for a while. I installed the app Advanced Wifi Lock from the market and have not experienced the issue since.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> I'm on 1.0.5 with stock kernel. Runs great so far. Just calibrated battery so can't give stats yet.
> 
> Edit: 10 hours or so and I'm at 51% right now but today I calibrated and wiped stats.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever using the Tapatalk app.


Is that extended battery? Also is that on WiFi? Thanks


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm currently running Imoseyon's 3.7.1 kernel on BAMF Forever 1.0.6 with a nice little script that runs things 184MHz to 1.6GHz on a script-tweaked smartass governor. It's nice and snappy... like, if it was any faster and smoother it would be psychic. I don't even remember what radio I'm using. I never use the thing the same way twice in a week so a battery life screen shot would be pretty pointless.


----------

